# Connection - New forum game



## ProStar (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome to connection! It's pretty simple: someone says a word, and you say something related to it. Then the next person says a word related to that word, and so on. Only adjectives and nouns are allowed, it gets weird otherwise. Here's an example:

Red
Orange
Apple
Seed
Flower
Daisy
Peach
Princess
King

etc. As you can see, sometimes a word will be meant as one thing(orange being meant as a color, linking it to red) but the other definition will be used in the next word(after orange, apple is mentioned, because orange is a fruit as well as a color). Ready? I'll start:


Computer


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Computer


Game

P.S. You said to use nouns and the first word in your example is an adjective lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Red
> Orange


Those are adjectives.
EDIT: Didn't realize CuberStache already said that lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Game


Chess


----------



## ProStar (Apr 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Game
> 
> P.S. You said to use nouns and the first word in your example is an adjective lol





Etotheipi said:


> Those are adjectives.
> EDIT: Didn't realize CuberStache already said that lol



oh lol I'm stupid, I'll fix



Etotheipi said:


> Chess



Knight


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Knight


Sword


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Sword


Spear


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Spear



Battle


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Battle


Helm's deep.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Helm's deep.



Tolkien


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Confused Kid


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Confused Kid



Anyone else think that's completely unrelated, or is that just me?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

You say Tolkien but some kid comes along and is confused


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Fine I'll change 

Token


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

Taken


ProStar said:


> Orange
> Apple


Because everyone knows that apples are orange.


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Taken
> 
> Because everyone knows that apples are orange.


Stealing


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Stealing


Plagiarising


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Researcg


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Researcg


Study*g*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Bookg


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

Bi*g*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Bi*g*


Small


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Ant


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Bug


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Bug


Computer error


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Computer error


Corruption.


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Corruption.


Trumpg


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Lolg


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Lolg


Log


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Log



How is it related?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> How is it related?


Lo*l*g


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Log



Ok then, 
Sign In


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ok then,
> Sign In


Create account


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Delete account


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Delete account


DerpBoiMoon


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Killed by captain spagehtti vrodo


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Spaghetti


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

Italy


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Italics


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

Fonts


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Fawns


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Fawns


Bambi


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Disney


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Knee

If you take off the "dis" in "Disney" it sounds like "knee".


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Body


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Body


Church


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Christian


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Ten

The last sllyable is "ten".


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

Number


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Numb


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 20, 2020)

Dumb


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Me

How are you not dead?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

Potato


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Carrot


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

Golden Carrot


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Golden Apple


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

Minecraft


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Cave Game


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

Dark


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 21, 2020)

Black


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Back


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

Gone


----------



## twistcuber34 (Apr 22, 2020)

missing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 22, 2020)

found


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 22, 2020)

Lost and Found


----------



## twistcuber34 (Apr 26, 2020)

(3 words, so ill do the first one)
Abandoned


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

Horror (Haunted house came to mind)


----------



## u Cube (May 1, 2020)

Dark


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 3, 2020)

Boo


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

AHHHH


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Coke


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Pep


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

Rally


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 12, 2020)

confusion


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

new reaction


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

React


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

Frightened


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Anxious


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

Stressed


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Fidget spinner


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

spidget finner (people used to call me that at school)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

spinner cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> spinner cube


my hands are way too small to do that!


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

Cube


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Square


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

Block


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Building


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Building



Petrus


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Big 4


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Big 4



big boi


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 30, 2020)

17x17


----------



## Username: Username: (May 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 17x17



Terrifying pops...


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

popcorn


----------



## Username: Username: (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> popcorn


yum caramels


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> yum caramels


cheese gross


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> cheese gross



Lazyness


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Lazyness


Beefy


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Beefy



Tender


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Tender


Tough

_


Spoiler



psst, @Username: Username: wanna like all of each other's posts in this thread?


_


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Tough
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Steel


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Steel


Hard


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Hard



Sub 10


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Sub 10


Me


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Me



CFOP


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> CFOP


Fast


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Fast



Feliks
edit: I rhymed that haha


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Feliks


Skilled


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Skilled



Cringy in the beginning


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Cheated



Umm If I say this, he'll get mad at me, so I'll say something else.
Cross solved


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

FOP


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> FOP



FreeFop


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Kirjava


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Kirjava



Cat head thingy


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Cat head thingy


What is a cat


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Cat head thingy



Thom


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thom



British


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

UK


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> British


UK


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

LOL @ProStar and I posted the exact same thing at the exact same time.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> UK



90% of the world


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 90% of the world


Ocean


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Ocean



Deep


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Deep


Blue


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Blue



Cake


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Velvet


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Cake


Allergy

Ninjad


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Allergy



Beez


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Beez


sting


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> sting



Ouch


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

oof


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> oof



Reactions we need


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

*Only allowed one word, and it has to be a noun*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> oof


old-Minecraft-pain-noise

It's hyphenated, which makes it all one word.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> old-Minecraft-pain-noise
> 
> It's hyphenated, which makes it all one word.



Oh gosh that's a throwback


fall


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh gosh that's a throwback
> 
> 
> fall


cliff


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

mountain


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> mountain


hill


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

mound


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> mound


dirt


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

grass


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

outside


----------



## ProStar (Jul 4, 2020)

sun


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

planets


----------



## cfopboy (Jul 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> planets


solar system


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

astronomy


----------



## ProStar (Jul 9, 2020)

biology


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

life


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 13, 2020)

42


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 13, 2020)

4.22


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 4.22


Feliks


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 13, 2020)

Gan 356i V2 connection issues


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Gan 356i V2 connection issues


bugs


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 13, 2020)

spiders


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

octopus (they both have 8 legs)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> octopus (they both have 8 legs)


Ate
(8)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 16, 2020)

Potato


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 16, 2020)

Tomato


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

watermelon


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Seeds


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

Baseball


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Soccer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2020)

ball


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 21, 2020)

Geometry


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Math class


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 21, 2020)

School


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

Pain


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Pain


The Dark Side


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 21, 2020)

CFOP


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2020)

FreeFOP


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> FreeFOP


Bad


----------



## ProStar (Jul 23, 2020)

Good


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 23, 2020)

great


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

eat


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 23, 2020)

drink


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 23, 2020)

water


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 23, 2020)

Hydrogen


----------



## ProStar (Jul 23, 2020)

Helium


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 23, 2020)

balloon


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

String


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

spider


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

tarantula


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

black widow


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 24, 2020)

Superheroes


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

captain america


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Army


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

gun


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

Rifle


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

hunting


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2020)

deer


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

doe


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 24, 2020)

dove


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 24, 2020)

soap


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 25, 2020)

shower


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 26, 2020)

Bathroom


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2020)

house


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Land


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 27, 2020)

field


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sports


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 27, 2020)

basketball


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Orange


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 27, 2020)

fruits


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 29, 2020)

pineapple


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Jul 29, 2020)

pizza


----------



## Hazel (Jul 30, 2020)

Pineapple (pls dont kill me)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 30, 2020)

Hawaiian Kociemba


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 30, 2020)

Michael Humumwhatever


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 30, 2020)

Humuhumunukunukuapua'a, state fish.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 31, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Humuhumunukunukuapua'a, state fish.


Hippopotomonsrosesquipedaliophobia
Thank goodness Alexa is here


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Hippopotomonsrosesquipedaliophobia


Fear


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Fear


THE DARK SIDE MUAHAHAHA (r/the empire did nothing wrong)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Star Wars


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Aug 7, 2020)

lucasfilms


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucas Etter


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Aug 7, 2020)

sub 5


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 7, 2020)

490


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Aug 7, 2020)

49ers


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 7, 2020)

7
(Square root)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

math


----------



## ProStar (Aug 17, 2020)

school


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

bus


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Aug 17, 2020)

online
(started school tday)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 17, 2020)

Speedsolving.com


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Speedsolving.com


Discord


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Discord


Cubing at Home


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Cubing at Home


Cubing with Corona


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Cubing with Corona


The Cubicle


----------



## ProStar (Aug 18, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> The Cubicle



SCS


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCS


Bad stores


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 19, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Bad stores


haunted


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 19, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Bad stores


The dollar store 
EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 20, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The dollar store


Off brands


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Off brands


Gan


----------



## francisbaud (Aug 25, 2020)

machine


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 25, 2020)

francisbaud said:


> machine


Processer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 25, 2020)

computer


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 25, 2020)

Coding


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 25, 2020)

javascript


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> javascript


Coordinates


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 28, 2020)

map


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> map


Dora


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

tv


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> tv


Vision


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

glasses


----------



## chocool6 (Aug 31, 2020)

water


----------



## Kumato (Sep 1, 2020)

ice


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 2, 2020)

cube


----------



## Kumato (Sep 2, 2020)

pentagon


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 2, 2020)

shape


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

geometry


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

maths


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> maths


*math*  

school


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

work


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> work


Play


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

Games


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Games


Minecraft (it is superior to everything)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

Respawn
(We have all seen that screen)


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Respawn
> (We have all seen that screen)


(Too much lol)
Reincarnation


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

Life....


----------



## ProStar (Sep 6, 2020)

death


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

Grave


----------



## ProStar (Sep 6, 2020)

Cemetery


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 6, 2020)

Land
(As in area of land)


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Land
> (As in area of land)


Property


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 7, 2020)

house


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 7, 2020)

ceiling


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 8, 2020)

wall


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ceiling fan


1 word


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wall


picture


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2020)

word
(a picture is worth a thousand words)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 8, 2020)

letter


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

platter


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 8, 2020)

food


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 8, 2020)

fruit


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 8, 2020)

apple


----------



## ProStar (Sep 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> apple



orange


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> orange


Blue


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 8, 2020)

Blueberry

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Blueberry
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


bush


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> bush


Green

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Green
> 
> Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


rainbow


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 9, 2020)

spectrum


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

variation


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 9, 2020)

Variable

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 9, 2020)

science


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> science


Bill Nye


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Bill Nye


tv


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2020)

Doctor Who


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 10, 2020)

White KB said:


> Doctor Who


Science fiction


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 10, 2020)

Books


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 10, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Books


Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Wrecking Ball


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 10, 2020)

Notes
(As in diary)


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 10, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Notes
> (As in diary)


Not (Not-e)


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2020)

knot


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

White KB said:


> knot


unit (because knot is a unit of mesauring speed)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

one


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> one


won (one sounds like won) (also won means also that you got 1st place, which is number one)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

medal
"You won 1st place!"


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> medal
> "You won 1st place!"


gold


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

podium


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> podium


rostrum


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

a speech
(speech on a rostrum)


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> a speech
> (speech on a rostrum)


talk


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

I'll leave the next connection to the next person.....


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> talk


Mock


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Mock


jeer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> jeer


laugh


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> laugh


memes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> memes


picture


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> picture


painting


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> painting


Portrait


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Portrait


pfp


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> pfp


Sketch


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Sketch



draw


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> View attachment 13430
> draw


Pencil


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Pencil


Pen


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 14, 2020)

Ink


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Ink


cartridge (you know, ink cartridges from printers.)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 14, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> cartridge (you know, ink cartridges from printers.)



printer...


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> printer...


brother
company name for printers.


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 15, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> brother
> company name for printers.


Overprint


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 15, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Overprint


deforestation (too much paper being used)


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> deforestation (too much paper being used)


Wood


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Sep 16, 2020)

planks

(minecraft)


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 16, 2020)

xxpaulwangxx said:


> planks
> 
> (minecraft)



Netherite axe


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 17, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Netherite axe


Saw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Saw


metal


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> metal


Iron


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 18, 2020)

Magnets


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Magnets


Magnetization


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Animal


Pressure


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Under
> 
> (Sorry)


?


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

Gnome said:


> I edited my message after realising I replied to the wrong comment, I've now corrected it, and it still makes sense fortunately, but you have responded to the original post.
> 
> </thing>
> 
> Under


ok


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 20, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Under


underdog


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> underdog


Loser


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 20, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Sore


Throat


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Throat


trachia


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gnome said:


> I think you mean "Trachea"


Yeah, I just took a guess, I was too lazy to look it up.  


Gnome said:


> And uhh.. Tube


Mario (You know, the tubes that you can go in and out of and those annoying things pop up out of? Yeah, that one.)


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Mario (You know, the tubes that you can go in and out of and those annoying things pop up out of? Yeah, that one.)


Carnivorous plant
Venus Flytrap
Pirhana Plant


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 21, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Card
> 
> (You've activated my trap card!)


Cardboard


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 22, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Box


Package


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 23, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Package


Shameless self promotion:








[Review] - My Written Review Thread


This is a thread for all of the puzzles that I get. I am going to write a written review about all of them, and hopefully this can help people in the future decide if they should get these puzzles. It would be cool for other people to make their own thread too, so that we all can see each...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Shameless self promotion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forum


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 23, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Spe... no, too on the nose
> 
> Discussion


Conversation.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

talk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

fight


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> fight


Warrior


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

Graystripe


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Graystripe


Warrior Cat


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

Thunderclan


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Thunderclan


Cat


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 26, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Cat


dog


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 26, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Leg
> 
> (Dog leg gearbox)


Arm


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Arm


anatomy


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 28, 2020)

science


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Magic


hat


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> hat


Rabbit


----------



## xxpaulwangxx (Sep 28, 2020)

game


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 28, 2020)

console


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Comfort


bed


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> bed


ZZ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

EO


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> EO


Line


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

square


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> square


Square-1


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

puzzle


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> puzzle


Rubricks cube


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Rubricks cube


colours


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> colours


Color blind


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 29, 2020)

blind


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> blind


multiple


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> multiple


Many


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 1, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> Many


man


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> man


How is man related to many?
Numerous.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> How is man related to many?
> Numerous.


You take off one letter.

Man


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You take off one letter.
> 
> Man


We have to write words related to each other in their meaning or function or use.


----------



## ArbishAli (Oct 2, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> We have to write words related to each other in their meaning or function or use.


Sorry @BenChristman1.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

ArbishAli said:


> How is man related to many?
> Numerous.


numbers


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> numbers


three hundred duotrigintillion and forty-eight.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> three hundred duotrigintillion and forty-eight.


3


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 3


Pi


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Pi


Calculate


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Calculate


math


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> math


homework


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> homework


Pain


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Pain


Poke


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Poke


stick


Spoiler: trying to be funny






PetrusQuber said:


> Pain


YOU MAKE ME A, YOU MAKE ME A BELIEVER, BELIEVER!!!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> stick


marshmallow


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> marshmallow


fire


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> fire


wood


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wood


Planks


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Planks


oak


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> oak


Minecraft


----------



## ProStar (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Minecraft



Terraria


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Terraria


10th anniversary (soon)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> 10th anniversary (soon)



YouTube (a couple years ago)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

ProStar said:


> YouTube (a couple years ago)


addicting


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> addicting


League of Legends


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> League of Legends


LOL


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> LOL


rofl


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> LOL


Laugh
Edit:ninja’d


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

funny


PetrusQuber said:


> Laugh
> Edit:ninja’d


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> rofl


floor


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

feet


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> feet


toenail


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> toenail


to stub


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> to stub


ouchies


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> ouchies


hospital


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> hospital


bill


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bill Gates


DNF_Cuber said:


> bill


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Bill Gates


microsoft


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> microsoft


apple


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Windows


door


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> door


Dora the explorer


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Dora the explorer


America


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> America


south america


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> south america


Brazil


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Brazil


Soccer


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Soccer


FOOTBALL not soccer :insertbritishchortlehere:


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> FOOTBALL not soccer :insertbritishchortlehere:


language


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> language


german


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> german


sausage


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sausage


Grill


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Grill


hamburger


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> hamburger


Bun


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Bun


sesame seed


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sesame seed


Sesame Street


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Sesame Street


elmo


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> elmo


red


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> red


robin


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> robin


bird


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> bird


nest


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nest


Google


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Google


search


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> search


quest


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> quest


knight


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> knight


castle


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> castle


tower


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> tower


booby traps


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> booby traps


mouse trap


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> mouse trap


cheese


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> cheese


milk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> milk


cow


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> cow


leather


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> leather


couch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> couch


blanket


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> blanket


bed


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> bed


mattress


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> mattress


Sheets


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Sheets


Google


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Google


infinity


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> infinity


loop


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> loop


pool


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> pool


swim


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> swim


drown


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> drown


dead


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 13, 2021)

dang thats depressing
(funeral)


DNF_Cuber said:


> dead


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 13, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> (funeral)


coffin


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> coffin


dance


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> dance


party


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> party


Punch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Punch


boxing


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> boxing


fight


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 14, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> fight


knife


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> knife


steak


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> steak


cow


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cow






DNF_Cuber said:


> milk





BenChristman1 said:


> cow





DNF_Cuber said:


> leather


We have come full-circle.


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cow


black and white


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 15, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> black and white


zebra


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> zebra


Madagascar


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 15, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Madagascar


dreamworks


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> dreamworks


Dream (the speedrunner)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> Dream (the speedrunner)


Minecraft


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Minecraft



Roblox


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 15, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Roblox


10-year-old


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 10-year-old





BenChristman1 said:


> Minecraft


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 16, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 10-year-old


Small


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Small


Microscopic


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 16, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Microscopic


algae


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> algae


water


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> water


toilet


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> toilet


sewage


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 22, 2021)

rat


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> rat


mouse


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> mouse


cheese


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> cheese


yellow


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yellow


sun


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> sun


hot


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> sun


Star
@DNF_Cuber why you keep ninjaing me ????


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Star


haha get rekt ninjad and burnt


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> haha get rekt ninjad and burnt


Ninjago


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ninjago


lego


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> lego


batman


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> batman


comics


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> comics


books


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> books


paper


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> paper


pencil


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> pencil


ticonderoga


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> ticonderoga


New York


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> New York


Cities


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Cities


buildings


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 23, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> buildings


windows


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> windows


light


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> light


switch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> switch


nintendo


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nintendo


Microsoft


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Microsoft


Gates..... Bill Gates


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Gates..... Bill Gates


Elon


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Elon


Space


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Space


Invaders


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Invaders


Atari


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Atari


Pac-man


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Pac-man


Ghost


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ghost


Halloween


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Halloween


Costume


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Costume


Dress


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Dress


Clothes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Clothes


cloth


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> cloth


fabric


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> fabric


cotton


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> cotton


shrink


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> shrink


ant man


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> ant man


bug


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> bug


Mosquito


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Mosquito


disease


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> disease


covid


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> covid


death


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> death


grim reaper


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> grim reaper


devil


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 24, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> devil


angel


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 24, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> angel


Halo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Halo


Beyoncé


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Beyoncé


jay z


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 26, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> jay z


blue jay


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> blue jay


baseball


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> baseball


basketball


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> basketball


sport


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> sport


health


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> health


life


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> life


42


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 42


Hitchhiker


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Hitchhiker


ride


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> ride


horse


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> horse


Donkey


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Donkey


shrek


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> shrek


swamp


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> swamp


biome


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> biome


ecosystem


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ecosystem


Animals


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Animals


food


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> food


tasty


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> tasty


seasoning


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> seasoning


herbs


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> herbs


plants


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> plants


green


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> green


money


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> money


gold


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> gold


diamond


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> gold


reserve (as in currency)
EDIT: Dang ninjad


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> diamond


shiny


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> shiny


tamatoa


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> tamatoa


is that from moana?
Crab


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> is that from moana?


Yes.


DNF_Cuber said:


> Crab


pinch


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> is that from moana?
> Crab


Spongebob
edit: Why Ben? Why


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Spongebob
> edit: Why Ben? Why


Because I’m a speedy boi, that’s why. 


BenChristman1 said:


> pinch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> pinch


poke



BenChristman1 said:


> Because I’m a speedy boi, that’s why.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> poke


pain


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> pain


death


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 28, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> death


depression


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> depression


feeling


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 1, 2021)

touching


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> touching


licking


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

ummm this is getting VERY weird now...


DNF_Cuber said:


> licking





BenChristman1 said:


> feeling





WarriorCatCuber said:


> touching


the first post says adjectives and nouns only


ProStar said:


> Only adjectives and nouns are allowed, it gets weird otherwise.


But whatevs:


DNF_Cuber said:


> licking


lolly


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> ummm this is getting VERY weird now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


candy


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> candy


sweets


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> sweets


sweetbread (the nasty meat kind)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2021)

sweetbread (the kind that isn't nasty)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 8, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> sweetbread (the kind that isn't nasty)


candy


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> candy


chocolate


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2021)

cake


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> cake



birthday


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> birthday


present


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> present



Cubes


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Cubes


Colorful

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Colorful
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



rainbow


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> rainbow


Gold

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Gold
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Shakespeare (all that glitters is not gold)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Shakespeare (all that glitters is not gold)


Tragedy


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Tragedy


Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Dallas Cowboys


horses


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> horses


ponies


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> ponies



small


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> small


my youtube channel


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> my youtube channel



speedsolving forums


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> speedsolving forums


internet


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> internet



cyberspace


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> cyberspace


outer space


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> outer space


sCs's cosmic lube (gross)


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> sCs's cosmic lube (gross)



J Perm


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> J Perm


Hair Styles

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Hair Styles


mohawk
@Scollier a perm is when they make your hair curly


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> mohawk
> @Scollier a perm is when they make your hair curly


Punk rock

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Punk rock


screech


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> screech


Tires

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Tires


rubber.



Mr. McCubing said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


eww pixels suck


----------



## Scollier (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Tires
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



Tesla


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> rubber.
> 
> 
> eww pixels suck


Better than apple

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Tesla


Consumerism

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 9, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Consumerism


darwinism


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> darwinism


evolve


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> evolve


Pokemon


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 10, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Pokemon


stench


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> stench


me


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> me



Alex Davison


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Alex Davison


slow


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> slow



19x19


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> 19x19


_*iS tHaT a*_ 10x10


----------



## Scollier (Mar 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> _*iS tHaT a*_ 10x10



non-cubers


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> non-cubers


friends


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> friends


family


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> family


non-cubers
we shall go in circles because yes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> non-cubers


fools


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> fools


Alex Davison
We shall go in circles because yes.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Alex Davison


fool
It's not going in a circle. Last time I said "fool*S"*


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> fool
> It's not going in a circle. Last time I said "fool*S"*


people who solve 5 sides but not 6th


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> people who solve 5 sides but not 6th


genius


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> genius



me 
we shall go in circles because yes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> me


you


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you



we


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> we


us


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> us


cubers


----------



## Scollier (Mar 19, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> cubers



Worlds (Competition)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Worlds (Competition)


nationals


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nationals


country


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> country


land


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> land


dirt


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> dirt


heap


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> heap


pile


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> pile


junk


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> junk


scrap


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> scrap


iron


----------



## Scollier (Mar 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> iron



nail


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scollier said:


> nail


screw


----------



## Scollier (Mar 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> screw



construction


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> construction


wood


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> wood


plank


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> plank



Floor


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Floor


ceiling


----------



## Scollier (Apr 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ceiling



roof


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> roof


shingles


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> shingles


Chimney
now my 1234 message count in ruined


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 12, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Chimney
> now my 1234 message count in ruined


Wood


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 12, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Wood


sawmill


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sawmill


tools


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 12, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> tools


garage


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> garage


bikes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> bikes


wheel


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> wheel


tire


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> tire


rubber


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> rubber


plastic


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> plastic


toy


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> toy


doll
totally didn’t want to say something that would get me banned


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 13, 2021)

alive


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> alive


biology


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> biology


boring


----------



## pyrapyravince (Apr 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> boring


school


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 16, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> school


Alma mater


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Alma mater


Latin


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 16, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Latin


american


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> american


country


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> country


politics


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> politics


greasefire


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> greasefire


Notre Dame


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 19, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Notre Dame


Higher-education


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Higher-education


greasefire


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> greasefire


hot


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> hot


fire


----------



## pyrapyravince (Apr 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> fire


my mixtape


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 20, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> my mixtape


Scotch tape


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 21, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Scotch tape


painting


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> painting


art


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 21, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> art


music


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> music


sing


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> sing


American Idol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> American Idol


TV


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> TV


couch


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> couch


potato


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> potato


french fries


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> french fries


france


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 23, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> france


escargot


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> escargot


fork


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> fork


steel


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> steel


metal


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> metal


heavy


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> heavy


hotel


----------



## NacksSnack (May 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> hotel


Club


----------



## Cubertix (May 5, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Club


Party


----------



## rubik2005 (May 5, 2021)

Cubertix said:


> Party


music


----------



## Ravagerous (May 10, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> music



Choir


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 10, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Choir


sing


----------



## rusty cuber (May 10, 2021)

animated movie


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 11, 2021)

rusty cuber said:


> animated movie


TV


----------



## Ravagerous (May 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> TV



Theatre


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Theatre


Shakespeare


----------



## the dnf master (May 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Shakespeare


poet


----------



## Ravagerous (May 18, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> poet


Bard


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Bard


Beedle


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2021)

White KB said:


> Beedle


Beetle


----------



## minxer293 (May 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Beetle


Insects


----------



## rubik2005 (May 19, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Insects


ants


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> ants


tans (ants with the letters rearranged)


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> tans (ants with the letters rearranged)


Tangent


----------



## NacksSnack (May 21, 2021)

White KB said:


> Tangent


Cosecant


----------



## rubik2005 (May 22, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Cosecant


1/sin


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> 1/sin


sign


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> sign


indication


----------



## rubik2005 (May 22, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> indication


Compass


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 22, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Compass


North


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 22, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> North


pole


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> pole


Column


----------



## rubik2005 (May 23, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Column


Greek


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Greek


Europe


----------



## rubik2005 (May 23, 2021)

WWII


----------



## Ravagerous (May 25, 2021)

Plague


----------



## Scollier (May 25, 2021)

12

(The twelve plagues in Egypt)


----------



## rubik2005 (May 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> 12
> 
> (The twelve plagues in Egypt)


Even


----------



## Scollier (May 25, 2021)

Odd


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Odd


strange


----------



## Scollier (May 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> strange



Dr. Steven Strange


----------



## rubik2005 (May 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Dr. Steven Strange


Tony Stark


----------



## Scollier (May 25, 2021)

Thanos


----------



## rubik2005 (May 25, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Thanos


Inevitable


----------



## Scollier (May 25, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Inevitable



Snap


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Snap


Infinity stones


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Infinity stones


gauntlet


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> gauntlet



Eitri

The dwarf who was forced to make the infinity stone gauntlet for Thanos. And now, we are deep in MCU mythology.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Eitri
> 
> The dwarf who was forced to make the infinity stone gauntlet for Thanos. And now, we are deep in MCU mythology.


Thorin


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Thorin


Oakenshield?

(Hobbit or MCU?)


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Oakenshield?
> 
> (Hobbit or MCU?)


Gold

I guess we moved over to Middle Earth (The Hobbit) now.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Gold
> 
> I guess we moved over to Middle Earth (The Hobbit) now.


Erebor


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Erebor


mountain


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> mountain



Mines


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Mines


Bombs


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Bombs



Nuke


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Nuke


Cold


(cold war)


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Cold
> 
> 
> (cold war)



Stalin

(Kinda a double meaning here)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Stalin
> 
> (Kinda a double meaning here)


Union


----------



## rubik2005 (May 26, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Union


Confederacy


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Confederacy


treaty


----------



## rubik2005 (May 26, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> treaty


Peace


----------



## Scollier (May 26, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Peace


Pax Romana

(@WarriorCatCuber Latinnnn)


----------



## NacksSnack (May 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Pax Romana
> 
> (@WarriorCatCuber Latinnnn)


Romans


----------



## rubik2005 (May 27, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Romans


Sparta


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Sparta


Oppidum


----------



## Scollier (May 27, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Oppidum


Urbis


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Urbis


Cur genetivus nonque nominativus?

Provincia


----------



## Scollier (May 27, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Cur genetivus nonque nominativus?
> 
> Provincia



Whoops, sorry, I got mixed up haha.

Terra


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Whoops, sorry, I got mixed up haha.
> 
> Terra


Imperium


----------



## Scollier (May 27, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Imperium



Caesar!


----------



## NacksSnack (May 28, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Caesar!


Salad


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Salad


lettuce


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> lettuce


rabbit


----------



## Ravagerous (May 31, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> rabbit


rodent


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 31, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> rodent


black death


----------



## rubik2005 (May 31, 2021)

Red Death
(Edgar Allen Poe. Great short story. Go read it.)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

Blue Death
(doesn't exist but idk)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2021)

drowning


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> drowning


Swimming


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Swimming


fish


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2021)

meal


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> meal


flour


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 1, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> flour


Flower


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Flower


plant


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> plant


pineapple


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> pineapple


good pizza


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 1, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> good pizza


Pizza hutt

@BenChristman1 you got confused with the words, the one you mean is subjective


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Pizza hutt


Domino’s

…is objectively the best pizza place; fight me.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Domino’s
> 
> …is objectively the best pizza place; fight me.


effect


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> effect


electricity

btw pizza pizza is better


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> electricity


Pikachu


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Pikachu


Pokemon


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Pokemon


digimon


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> digimon


digger


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> digger


worm


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> worm


snake


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 2, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> snake


cobra


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> cobra


karate


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> karate


taekwondo


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> taekwondo


kick


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> kick


punch


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> punch


fist


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> fist


(btw you missed an opportunity to change the subject to fruit punch, but that's ok)

arm


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 6, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> (btw you missed an opportunity to change the subject to fruit punch, but that's ok)
> 
> arm


muscle


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> muscle


build


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> build


Lego


----------



## Scollier (Jun 9, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Lego



excruciating pain


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scollier said:


> excruciating pain


"iS thAT a 10x10!?!?!"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> "iS thAT a 10x10!?!?!"


"i know a guy that solved in 2.81 seconds"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> "i know a guy that solved in 2.81 seconds"


non-cuber


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> non-cuber


spherer


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

prismer




Filipe Teixeira said:


> "i know a guy that solved in 2.81 seconds"


That's not even that bad. I've heard "my friend solves it in 0.7 seconds every time.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> prismer


Rainbow.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Rainbow.


Bow and arrows


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Bow and arrows


Robinhood


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Robinhood


batmanhood


----------



## Scollier (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> batmanhood



Robin


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Robin


bird


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> bird


fish


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> fish


meal


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> meal


food


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> food


pineapple pizza


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> pineapple pizza


bad


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> bad


michael jackson


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> michael jackson


"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Scollier (Jun 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> "Weird Al" Yankovic



Foil


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Foil


fail


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> fail


DNF


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

did not fperm


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> did not fperm


PLL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> PLL


black jack


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> black jack


Percy Jackson


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Percy Jackson


Greece


----------



## Scollier (Jun 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Greece



Rome


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Rome


Italy


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Italy


Pizza


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Pizza


Pineapples


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Pineapples


war


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> war


Sun Tzu


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Sun Tzu


book


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> book


bad movie adaptation


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> bad movie adaptation


A Wrinkle in Time.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> A Wrinkle in Time.


disney


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> disney


Princess


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Princess


king


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> king


President


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> President


trump


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> trump


Florida


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Florida


ocean


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ocean


Island


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Island


yoshi


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yoshi


green


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> green


Money


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Money


number


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> number


Phone


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Phone


cellphone


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 15, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> cellphone


Landline


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Landline


land


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 17, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> land


ocean


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ocean


Shark


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Shark


death


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> death


Coffin


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Coffin


Astronomia


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Astronomia


Astronomy


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Astronomy


space


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> space


Elon


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Elon


noel


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> noel


Santa claus


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Santa claus



Christmas


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Christmas


Happiness


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Happiness


pb


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> pb



World Record


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> World Record


China


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> China



Asia


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Asia


dragon


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> dragon



wings


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

ProStar said:


> wings


elytra


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> elytra



Minecraft


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Minecraft


mine


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> mine



craft

(sorry, I had to)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

ProStar said:


> craft
> 
> (sorry, I had to)


create


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jun 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> create


destroy


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 23, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> destroy


annihilation


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 23, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> annihilation


natalie portman


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 23, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> natalie portman


bad punctuation


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> bad punctuation


We’re going to learn to cut and paste kids!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 23, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> We’re going to learn to cut and paste kids!


Obnoxiously long sentence on a thread in which every post should be one to two words long.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Obnoxiously long sentence on a thread in which every post should be one to two words long.


irony


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 23, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> irony


coppery


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> coppery


copper


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> copper


metroman


----------



## pyrapyravince (Jul 24, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> metroman


megamind


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 8, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> megamind


smart


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 8, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> smart


@TheCubingCuber347


----------



## ProStar (Aug 9, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @TheCubingCuber347


Rubik's cube


----------



## NacksSnack (Aug 10, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Rubik's cube


Puzzle


----------



## ProStar (Aug 10, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Puzzle



Pieces


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Pieces


Reese's


----------



## ProStar (Aug 10, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Reese's



Candy


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 10, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Candy


Food


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Food


Pineapples


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Pineapples


Pizza


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

Pie


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Pie


Pi


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 11, 2021)

school


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> school


Education


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Education


Math


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Pi


3.141592653589793… (I’ve memorized 16 digits, so I had to flex a little bit lol)


CubeRed said:


> Math


add


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> add


adder


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> adder


+2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> +2


unsolved


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> unsolved


mystery


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> unsolved


Solved


----------



## NacksSnack (Aug 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Solved


decode


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> mystery


Oh sorry didn't see your post there
Uhmm...
Detective


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Oh sorry didn't see your post there
> Uhmm...
> Detective


Sherlock


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sherlock


LOL I knew someone would say that
Smart


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> LOL I knew someone would say that
> Smart


IQ


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Aug 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> IQ


test


----------



## Cubertix (Aug 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> test


Pregnancy


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Cubertix said:


> Pregnancy


baby


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> baby


New


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New


Noob


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 18, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Noob


Cuber


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Cuber


Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Feliks Zemdegs


Former clock NR holder


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 20, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Former clock NR holder


Yunhao Lou


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Yunhao Lou


Ruihang Xu


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ruihang Xu


3x3 ao5 WR holder


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

Jeong MinYu


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Jeong MinYu


Korea


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

Kim Jong Un


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Korea


CubeRed!!
I'm from korea but live in NZ


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> CubeRed!!
> I'm from korea but live in NZ


Speedsolving Forums.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Speedsolving Forums.


human


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> human


homo sapien


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

homo erectus


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> homo erectus


homo genus


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> homo genus


Chimpanzee


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Chimpanzee


Monkey


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Monkey


CHIMPS ARE APES!!!


Ravagerous said:


> Chimpanzee


ape


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ape


animal


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> animal


lion


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> lion


Predator


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

prey


----------



## Neatcubing (Aug 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> prey


Rabbits


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 23, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Rabbits


Carrot


----------



## duckyisepic (Aug 23, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Carrot


bugs bunny


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

mammal


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> mammal


hair


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 24, 2021)

harry potter


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 27, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> harry potter


Scar


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Scar


Ointment


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 27, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Ointment


Smelly


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Smelly


Skunk


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 29, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Skunk


owl


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> owl


sleep


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

slap


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 31, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> slap


Tap


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 31, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Tap


Sink


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Sink


wash


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> wash


soap


----------



## Ravagerous (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> soap


Sanitizer


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 1, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Sanitizer


Covid


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Covid


Wash your hands


----------



## NacksSnack (Sep 6, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Wash your hands


Alcohol


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

NacksSnack said:


> Alcohol


Liquid


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Liquid


Gas


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Gas


Smoke


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Smoke


Cigarette


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Cigarette


Lighter


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Lighter


Heavier


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Heavier


I meant lighter for burning stuff but ok.
Mass.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I meant lighter for burning stuff but ok.
> Mass.


Gravity
(i knew that)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Gravity
> (i knew that)


Outer space


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Outer space


Interstellar


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Interstellar


2014


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 2014


2020


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 2020


Pandemic


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Pandemic


Face Mask


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Face Mask


Hand Sanitizer


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Hand Sanitizer


Hand


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Hand


Finger


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Finger


Fingertricks


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Fingertricks


U pinch fingertrick


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> U pinch fingertrick


J Perm


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> J Perm


PLL


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> PLL


OLL


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> OLL


F2L


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> F2L


Cross


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 8, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Cross


Jesus


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Jesus


Christ


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Jesus


Christian


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Christian


religion


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> religion


Faith


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Faith


Freedom (?)


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 9, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Freedom


New Zealand


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> New Zealand


Oceania


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 10, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Oceania


Australlia


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Australlia


Jayden McNeill


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Jayden McNeill


4.97


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 4.97


11.54 (My PB if you didn't know)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 11.54 (My PB if you didn't know)


22.37 (MY PB)


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 22.37


19.12 (PB Ao5)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 19.12 (PB Ao5)


3.47 (WR)


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3.47 (WR)


 杜宇生
(Dùyǔshēng)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

White KB said:


> 杜宇生
> (Dùyǔshēng)


Yunhao Lou (娄云皓)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 11, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Yunhao Lou (娄云皓)


China


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> China


Asia


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Asia


Europe


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

White KB said:


> Europe


UK


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

Brexit


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Brexit


Exit


----------



## White KB (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Exit


Moe and the Big Exit (VeggieTales)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

White KB said:


> Moe and the Big Exit (VeggieTales)


TV show?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

TV


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> TV


Screen


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Screen


movie


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> movie


Star wars: Revenge of the sith.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 19, 2021)

So this is where you grind message score...
Next:figure


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Next:figure


Lego Minifigure


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 30, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Lego Minifigure


Lego Blocks


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Lego Blocks


Blocks


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Blocks


Minecraft


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Minecraft


Notch


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 30, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Notch


Apple


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Apple


Fruit


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Fruit


Smoothie


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Smoothie


blend


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> blend


blender


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> blender


Juice?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Juice?


Orange Juice


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Orange Juice


Cup


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Cup


Bowl


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Bowl


Soup


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 18, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Soup


Mushrooms


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 18, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Mushrooms


Mushroom Soup (my favourite!!)


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Mushroom Soup


minecraft


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> minecraft


Block game


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Block game


poor description


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> poor description


low budget


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> low budget


Meilong


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Meilong


Rs3m 2020


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Rs3m 2020


RS3M 2021


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> RS3M 2021


RS series


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> RS series


MS series (*dabs*)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> MS series (*dabs*)


YJ Yu~ series (*also dabs*)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> YJ Yu~ series


Phil Yu


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Phil Yu


Cubicle


----------



## ProStar (Oct 20, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Cubicle


SpeedCubeShop


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 20, 2021)

ProStar said:


> SpeedCubeShop


Cube Shop


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 28, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Cube Shop


The Cubicle.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The Cubicle.


Phil Yu


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Phil Yu



ZZ


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

ProStar said:


> ZZ


Roux


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Roux



LEOR


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

ProStar said:


> LEOR


Method


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 25, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Method


Turning


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Turning


Movement


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Movement


Running


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Running


Exercise


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 2, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Exercise


weightlifting


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> weightlifting


Gym


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 2, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Gym


Pokémon


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 2, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Pokémon


Trainer.

We should try going back to the OG word.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Trainer.
> 
> We should try going back to the OG word.


Algorithm


----------



## MuaazCubes (Dec 2, 2021)

Competitions


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 2, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Competitions


Canceled

big sad


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Canceled
> 
> big sad


Social Media


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Social Media


Speedsolving


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Speedsolving


website


----------



## MuaazCubes (Dec 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> website


Technology


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Dec 5, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Technology


stackmat


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> stackmat


SLAM


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> SLAM


Broken Cube


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> SLAM





AlgoCuber said:


> Broken Cube


Hmmmmmm…









FunnyVideo.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hmmmmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Llama


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Llama


Chess (my mind is wacky alright?)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Chess (my mind is wacky alright?)


LiChess


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> LiChess


Inflated


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Inflated


Balloon


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Balloon


KABOOM


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> KABOOM


Bomberman


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Bomberman


Nintendo


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> Nintendo


Speedrun


----------



## brododragon (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Speedrun


Speed


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 17, 2022)

brododragon said:


> Speed


Ninj'd


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Ninj'd


 blood (wha do u wan fro meh)


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> blood (wha do u wan fro meh)


Hemoglobin


----------



## White KB (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Hemoglobin


Greenwald


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Jan 17, 2022)

White KB said:


> Greenwald


Iraq


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Iraq


War


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> War


United States


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> United States


Despair


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Despair


Depression (Let's not make this too dark plz)


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Depression (Let's not make this too dark plz)


1930's (Great Depression)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> 1930's (Great Depression)


Great (great-great ext.) Grand Parents.


----------



## White KB (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Great (great-great ext.) Grand Parents.


Walker (the wheelchair thing with tennis balls attached to it)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 17, 2022)

White KB said:


> Walker (the wheelchair thing with tennis balls attached to it)


ping pong


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ping pong


Atari


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Atari


Coding


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> Coding


C++


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> C++


C (far superior to C++)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> C (far superior to C++)


Trash





xD


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C++

How can you say that C is trash when C++ was based off of C. Also, many very popular programming languages were written and influenced by C, such as C#, Python, Java, JavaScript, Perl, PHP, and more. Even more, entire operating systems were written with C, such as Windows, Linux, and Google Chrome OS. C is simple and precise, and lightweight, unlike C++ which is a basically just a kitchen sink. C is far superior and no one can deny it : D


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> C++


I knew he would say that.
So, I don't wanna go in a circle so I won't say C but...









Pinecone


----------



## Scollier (Jan 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I knew he would say that.
> So, I don't wanna go in a circle so I won't say C but...
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that's a programming language?

Variable


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> I assume that's a programming language?
> 
> Variable


mAtH


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 17, 2022)

Scollier said:


> I assume that's a programming language?


Yes, here.



MuaazCubes said:


> mAtH


Hide me


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Hide me


Red Nexus


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Red Nexus


Red Fox


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Red Fox


Black Panther


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Black Panther


Marvel


----------



## Scollier (Jan 18, 2022)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Marvel


Stark Industries


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Stark Industries


Money


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Money


Red Nexu--

I mean, George Washington


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Red Nexu--
> 
> I mean, George Washington
> 
> View attachment 18479


1776


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 76


Philadelphia 76ers


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Philadelphia 76ers


Ohio State


:dab: I am not a loyal Michigan fan.


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ohio State
> 
> 
> :dab: I am not a loyal Michigan fan.


My dad (He was born in Ohio.)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> My dad (He was born in Ohio.)


Uhh...



Parent, I guess?


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Parent, I guess?


Parent function (coding thing)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Parent function (coding thing)


Cool, back to something I know xD


Object Orientated Programming.


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Cool, back to something I know xD
> 
> 
> Object Orientated Programming.


console.log


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> console.log


Command Prompt.


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Command Prompt.


Prompt Command.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Prompt Command.
> View attachment 18480


Administrator privileges


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Administrator privileges


Admin


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Admin
> View attachment 18481


Hacker


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Hacker


hecker


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> hecker
> View attachment 18482


Cat


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Cat


Dog


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Dog


Max (A very cliche name for dogs)


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Max (A very cliche name for dogs)


Max Park


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> Max Park


World Record


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> World Record


Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 18, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Feliks Zemdegs


Felix Zemdegs (why not)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Felix Zemdegs (why not)


@fel1ks zemdegs


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 18, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @fel1ks zemdegs


Speedsolving.com


----------



## White KB (Jan 18, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> Speedsolving.com


this article on a competition from 2007
(If you want to read it, please take into account that Matyas Kúti had not yet been suspended from WCA competitions)


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> this article on a competition from 2007
> (If you want to read it, please take into account that Matyas Kúti had not yet been suspended from WCA competitions)


Webpage


----------



## White KB (Jan 19, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Webpage




```
<html>
    <main>
        <h1>
            HTML
        </h1>
    </main>
</html>
```


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> ```
> <html>
> <main>
> <h1>
> ...


Not a programming language

Javascript


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 19, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Not a programming language
> 
> Javascript


Java


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Java


C#

I was literally so tempted to say trash ngl


----------



## White KB (Jan 19, 2022)

Scollier said:


> C#
> 
> I was literally so tempted to say trash ngl


affles


----------



## Scollier (Jan 19, 2022)

Sharp (like in music)


----------



## White KB (Jan 19, 2022)

Scollier said:


> Sharp (like in music)


Sharp (like in knife)


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Jan 25, 2022)

White KB said:


> Sharp (like in knife)


Falx sword (like in naruto)


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 25, 2022)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Falx sword (like in naruto)


Sword


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Sword


Zelda


----------



## White KB (Jan 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Zelda


Link


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

White KB said:


> Link


Chain


----------



## White KB (Jan 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Chain


Blockchain (?)


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Zelda


Nintendo


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> Blockchain (?)


Block


----------



## j727s (Feb 6, 2022)

Minecraft


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 6, 2022)

J727S said:


> Minecraft


Dammit we missed the chance to say Roux

Dirt block


----------



## j727s (Feb 6, 2022)

Grass


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 16, 2022)

J727S said:


> Grass


Dew


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Dew


Mountain Dew


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 7, 2022)

Theoruff said:


> Mountain Dew


ADDICTION


----------



## Theoruff (Mar 7, 2022)

A


cuberswoop said:


> ADDICTION


addition


----------



## j727s (Apr 3, 2022)

subtraction


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 3, 2022)

hard


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 9, 2022)

tough


----------



## j727s (Apr 9, 2022)

nokia


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 9, 2022)

samsung


----------



## j727s (Apr 9, 2022)

technology


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 9, 2022)

chromebook


----------



## j727s (Apr 9, 2022)

lag


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 9, 2022)

insane


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> insane


mentally unstable


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> emotional damage


chinese youtuber


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> chinese youtuber


he's irish actually

american youtuber


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 29, 2022)

youtuber


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

lsmoom said:


> he's irish actually


I thought he was chinese...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> youtuber


videos


----------



## odinthekoala (Apr 29, 2022)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Fine I'll change
> 
> Token


Coin


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

odinthekoala said:


> Coin


there are some more posts after that one you answered, my friend


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> videos


watch


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> watch


clock


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> clock


good


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> good


feliks


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> feliks


speed


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> speed


sanic


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 29, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sanic


Movie


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Movie


theater


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 29, 2022)

popcorn


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> popcorn


meal


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 29, 2022)

food


----------



## hellocubers (May 7, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> food


Cheeseburger


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 7, 2022)

hamburger


----------



## hellocubers (May 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> hamburger


McDonald's


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 9, 2022)

Big Mac


----------



## hellocubers (May 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Big Mac


Happy Meal


----------



## Kumato (May 13, 2022)

parity


----------



## hellocubers (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> double parity


4x4


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 256x256


Maths


----------

